# [Split] MicoHosting Inquries



## peterw (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone know Microhosting? Are they reliable?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 31, 2013)

peterw said:


> Does anyone know Microhosting? Are they reliable?


First of all, it's Micohosting. Not Micro, Mico. Confusing yes, but that's how it is. Second, AVOID THEM AT ALL COSTS! I purchased their $10/year plan and never got the VPS provisioned. Tickets I sent asking about it were deleted every time. I finally filed a PayPal dispute after two weeks, and after several weeks got my money back. But you can be sure I'm not sending any more money their way.


----------



## Damian (Jul 31, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> First of all, it's Micohosting. Not Micro, Mico. Confusing yes, but that's how it is. Second, AVOID THEM AT ALL COSTS! I purchased their $10/year plan and never got the VPS provisioned. Tickets I sent asking about it were deleted every time. I finally filed a PayPal dispute after two weeks, and after several weeks got my money back. But you can be sure I'm not sending any more money their way.


Orly? They're hosted on our shared hosting... I'll send them an email.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 31, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Second, AVOID THEM


Heard that from others too.



Damian said:


> Orly? They're hosted on our shared hosting... I'll send them an email.


I love our small world


----------



## Damian (Aug 1, 2013)

Soooo I emailled him, and didn't get a response.

Then we suspended his account. Still no response.

Maybe he's been murdered by a street gang?


----------



## peterw (Aug 2, 2013)

That was close. Would had been my second host providing no service.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 2, 2013)

Damian said:


> Soooo I emailled him, and didn't get a response.
> 
> 
> Then we suspended his account. Still no response.
> ...


When he was unresponsive with me, I thought that might be the case as well (well, at least that _something_ had put him out of commission), until I saw tickets being actively deleted. But in that case it's very surprising that he would just sit by until you suspend his account.


----------



## Damian (Aug 3, 2013)

I've asked the owner? of micohosting to join our discussion here.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 3, 2013)

I received a PM from someone claiming to represent the company, and have responded with full details of the botched order. We'll see... It will take a _lot_ to give me any confidence in Micohosting.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey there guys! 

Just letting you all know these topics were split from the previous thread and placed here for the sake of convenience and organization!  

Feel free to bite my head off on my horribly written title!


----------



## Damian (Aug 4, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I received a PM from someone claiming to represent the company, and have responded with full details of the botched order. We'll see... It will take a _lot_ to give me any confidence in Micohosting.


That's kinda annoying; I asked him to participate in the _*thread*_. I'm really not concerned about anyone's confidence in micohosting, I'm looking for some kind of reassurance that we're not hosting some sort of phishing/fraud site. Providing reasonable customer service isn't difficult, and when there's multiple reports otherwise.....


----------



## FHN-Eric (Aug 4, 2013)

Damian said:


> Orly? They're hosted on our shared hosting... I'll send them an email.


I hope your not hosting their whmcs. Appears to not be valid, might want to check http://www.whmcs.com/members/verifydomain.php.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 4, 2013)

Does it get more incriminating? Also, I see the site is restored, why is that?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1292556

Looks like they're advertising again.

They're self proclaimed 'fastest growing company' comment doesn't fit the bill with their inability to pay for WHMCS <_<

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2013)

> They're self proclaimed 'fastest growing company' comment doesn't fit the bill with their inability to pay for WHMCS


You know, I've seen a lot of companies claim `fast(est) growing`... and yet I've never seen anyone else move 500 units in under 15 minutes.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh boy, what a mess.

I love providers that have time to write shit for copy ads making all sorts of claims and at the same time can't deal with tickets and paying customers.

I am about to break out my popcorn stash, I suspect this thread is going to get way more interesting.



Aldryic C said:


> never seen anyone else move 500 units in under 15 minutes.


You make it sound like some dirty black ops transaction or my local crack peddler.  Seriously, 500 sales in 15 minutes.  That's some good money in such little time.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2013)

> You make it sound like some dirty black ops transaction or my local crack peddler.


Well... there was copious amounts of liquor involved.  Fran keeps bz and I plastered so that we're friendlier >_>


----------



## Francisco (Aug 8, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> bz and I plastered so that we're friendlier >_>


...So when is this supposed to kick in? >_>

Francisco


----------



## Damian (Aug 8, 2013)

I sent him an email asking him about his WHMCS license. He got all pissy last time when we suspended his account because I sent him an email from my gmail account to his email, instead of through WHMCS, so this time, he's been emailled through WHMCS. 

And I still don't see a statement from him in this thread or anywhere else on the board.

Additionally, vpsboard really needs some sort of better post notification thing... threads get lost too easily, and I didn't think to look at this thread til I saw it appearing in the "last posted in this thread" thing on the front page. I'd really much rather have "Last 10 topics with new posts" than the "Last 10 newly created threads" thing on the front page.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 8, 2013)

Damian said:


> Additionally, vpsboard really needs some sort of better post notification thing...


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 8, 2013)

For myself: added another host to my ignore list.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 9, 2013)

After sending him all the details, I got this back (5 days later):



> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> The company was shuted down and switched board on April. We managed to make Micohosting runing again even though we were not able to restore the clientele database so we failed to restore the 90% of the data. We also cant comment on the paypal dispute or the deleted tickets as I am not able to. We would be happy to give you a chance to use are services in order to build our reputation again.


The only part I understood for sure was the last sentence. Tempting but...no. [/sarcasm]




wlanboy said:


> For myself: added another host to my ignore list.



Right where it belongs.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Folks might want to wallpaper their WHT offer thread with this thread.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1292556

Shameless fool of a company.  People pay for a year and never received their services? Uggh!


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

PS: Microhosting is showing a suspended page now for their website:

http://micohosting.com/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi


----------



## Damian (Aug 10, 2013)

Well.... after spending about 30 minutes trying to input every permutation I could think of of their domain into the WHMCS license checker to get it to pass, and having it fail every time, in addition to *multiple people* also checking the same thing and getting the same result, their account was suspended for invalid WHMCS license.

So then they purchased a WHMCS license, and accused us of suspending their account for "no reason", citing their WHMCS license being valid.

They've been shown the door.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

@Damian,  you run a good operation.


----------



## peterw (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you Damian. Good job.


----------

